# attaching beads / rhinestones to t-shirts?



## Grayhead

I am looking for info concerning putting beads and other rhinestone type applications to shirts. What is used to attach them to the shirt?

Thanks, you guys have helped so much so far.

Jason


----------



## cameo

To professionally secure the stones, you will need a rhinestone printer. You can find the on ebay and many other online merchants. be prepared to spend a big chunk of cash on these machines. I was thinking of doing this to. 

This is a good idea and I hope you make many sales.


----------



## pawmedia

You can get custom heat applied rhinestone transfers made. I've used the follow company before: 

http://www.rhinestoneguy.com/custom_heat_transfers.htm


----------



## sjidohair

Times have changed since these last posts,,
Now if you have a heat press
some hotfix stones
and some mylar tape,, you are set to go,, these stay on forever,, not like the ones that used to fall off everywhere,,
so a search on here for the lessons, and if you need any help,, just ask


----------



## sjidohair

Not only can you apply these hotfix stones,, but you can also apply them over transfers and vinyl as well.
Just do a double press.
Sandy Jo


----------



## mrsmorse

I am new to rhinestones and the tshirt forum, so forgive me if this information is somewhere else. Who are good vendors to purchase rhinestones and supplies for making templates. Thanks for any help.


----------



## sjidohair

Noo biggy we all started someplace,, 
finding the right suppliers,, for us,, 
I use,stones from www.hypnotikwear.com
Just start getting ahold of he suppliers and ask, for samples, pay attention to the size of each stone,,and consistant glue on the backs,,
if i can help any more,, please ask,,
sandy jo
Monkeymeme


----------



## nenemott

I do not a any rhinestone machine, so I do it the old way, by hand. I do a search for example for a dolphin picture on google, I pick the best one and print it on my printer on regular paper. I cut my mylar paper to size and put the tape , sticky side up and tape it to my paper print, I then place each hotfix rhinestone with a tweezer one by one until finished, I then heat press it for 10 seconds at 385 , cool it and take off the mylar, then reheat it for another 5 seconds. It takes a little work but I charge good and my customers love it.


----------



## sjidohair

good for you,, there is nothing wrong with doing it that, way, that is how i started as well,, and it is a great way to test your market, to make sure you can sell what you love to make,, before investing in a machine,
Thanks for sharing,,
MMM


----------



## msgoode2u

I too am very new to rhinestones and want to add a design in rhinestone to my tee shirts. Is it better to glue them on or hotfix them? if hotfix is the way, can someone explain it to me on how to do it?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## charles95405

hot fix stones are those with glue already on the bottom and a heat press (preferably) is used to press them on the garment. Others have purchased non hotfix stones and applied glue individually....not a very fast/profitable way when time is considered.


----------



## nenemott

ilt is time consuming, but if you do like I do,(wear a rhinestone tee and get individual orders) it is worth the effort, as long as you charge for your time. I charge $40 a tee for rhinestone . for example, I imght sell a tee with a person's name, so I go to my computer and do a name in coreldraw , print it and I put it on my desk and tape a piece of mylar paper, sticky side up on top of the print and continue to put the rhinestones one by one on the mylar until I have the whole name or image with the rhinestones facing shiny side down of course. And make sure yu place them mirror side. abc, cba, so when you put them on the heat press they are facing you as you want them . It is time consuming, but I enjoy it and since I do this part time, its ok. Now if you do this as a full time job, get a rhinestone machine. Hopefully I will eventually get one myself, right now I cannot afford one. If you do a search on youtube.com you will see many tutorials about this.
Rafael


----------



## CanExplorer

Can I add rhinestone to DTG printed Tees? Any experience? Thanks for any info.


----------



## sjidohair

If you can repress, dtg printing, you can apply stones on as the hotfix will need repressing, ontop of the dtg..screenprining, vinyl, and bling bling bling away.
I placed stones by hand,, for a long time,,
and now have cutters to make templates,.make sure you have a market .
There is nothing wrong with handsetting, I still do it for a one of a kind shirt as i just love designing and setting the stones and studs.

go for it and post some pics to show your work.
Sandy Jo


----------



## msgoode2u

Thanks for the info. Are the heat press machines expensive?


----------



## nenemott

Heat machines or heat presses vary according to size and brand. Just make sure you buy one that meets your requirements according to what you want to do with it. I have a 15x15 that I use to press rhinetones and larger t-shirt transfers.


----------



## CanExplorer

sjidohair said:


> If you can repress, dtg printing, you can apply stones on as the hotfix will need repressing, ontop of the dtg..screenprining, vinyl, and bling bling bling away.
> I placed stones by hand,, for a long time,,
> and now have cutters to make templates,.make sure you have a market .
> There is nothing wrong with handsetting, I still do it for a one of a kind shirt as i just love designing and setting the stones and studs.
> 
> go for it and post some pics to show your work.
> Sandy Jo



Thank you very much, Sandy. I will try sometime later.


----------



## fancypants

What kind of cutters do you recommend for making templates? TIA!


----------



## sjidohair

for presses, proworld sells some good machines, i believe they are sponsors here,, check out the sponsors area,,, 
MMM


----------



## charles95405

Jill...to make templates...as a starter...there are about 3 systems to use:
1) Roland Engravers...$3500 to about $5500
2) Digital Art Solutions ..Vinyl rhinestone system...about $5000 IF you do not any program to build on
3) Eagle UltraForce..also a vinyl cutting system..about $3500 (a smaller version out soon...$2400)


----------



## chan89

sjidohair said:


> Not only can you apply these hotfix stones,, but you can also apply them over transfers and vinyl as well.
> Just do a double press.
> Sandy Jo


and you want melt the vinyl are you appling a protector over the first press is there a video on you tube showing a double press


----------



## sjidohair

Chan, it works, i dont have any you tube videos out, yet, ,
I lay the stones on top of screen print, vinyl,and transfers.
cover with teflon sheet.
and press, 
Hope this helps
Sandy Jo


----------



## rhinestonetransf

Depends on the size or the heat press and if you go with a name brand or knock off. I would pay a little extra and get a name brand they will last longer a they are made better. You can go to ebay and search for heat press and that will give you an idea of new and used cost.


----------



## chan89

sjidohair said:


> Chan, it works, i dont have any you tube videos out, yet, ,
> I lay the stones on top of screen print, vinyl,and transfers.
> cover with teflon sheet.
> and press,
> Hope this helps
> Sandy Jo


 
thanks appreciate it


----------



## chan89

thanks appreciate it


----------



## sjidohair

your very welcome if i can help with anything let me know,, 
I will be glad, to help, with anything,,,, let me know,,
Sandy Jo


----------



## Alicia Meneses

I have the transfers made and apply them with a heat press machine. For single stone decorations I use the Kandi Kane.


----------



## aztshirtfan

For small applications you can use Hot Fix rhinestones applied with a hot fix applicator or you can use Flatback rhinestones with E6000 liquid glue.

As mentioned in other posts you will have to decide what your time is worth and invest in a heat press if you are going to do volume applications.

Best of luck!


----------



## apithk

i am a new too.i am here to find the answers.


----------



## sjidohair

apithk said:


> i am a new too.i am here to find the answers.


Well when you need help just ask,, and we will be here to help
Sandy jo


----------



## CreativeInk

so does anyone know if i can cut a thing piece of rubber with the roland gx 24? I was planning to make some rhinestone templates that way. It would be WAY cheaper and i faster than a rhinestone machine. Thanks.


----------



## Alicia Meneses

You can make templates with the Hartco 425. After cutting and weeding out the holes, peel it off and place it in foam board.


----------



## johnhill5012

Hello all,

I am new to this forum. I have been looking for customized rhinestone transfers for a sports team. Can you people recommend me few good website. I found a website offering. This looks good to me.. But I want to get a few more good websites so that I can choose a suitable one. Thanks !


----------



## tankueray

There are many members of the forum that provide that service. Post a request in the "referrals and requests" section or as a "service needed" in the classifieds section.


----------



## customtshirtz

johnhill5012 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have been looking for customized rhinestone transfers for a sports team. Can you people recommend me few good website. I found a website offering . This looks good to me.. But I want to get a few more good websites so that I can choose a suitable one. Thanks !



Dear John,

Try. It has some good designs available.


----------

